# Medical News Today- New international practical reference guide: which probiotics for which lower GI symptoms?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Doctors, people with gastrointestinal (GI) problems as well as the general public are becoming increasingly aware of the probiotics in general. However, with the increasingly broad range of products, it is difficult to choose which probiotics might be useful for a specific GI problem...

View the full article


----------

